# new pellet gun



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

im looking for a Benjamin Sheridan in .22 cal and i was wondering where i could fined one for cheap


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

http://www.pyramidair.com


----------



## frank123 (Jul 16, 2006)

More specifically 
http://www.pyramidair.com/cgi-bin/model.pl?model_id=205


----------

